# rms pendennis castle spring 1970



## Linden (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello!
My mother, younger brother and I travelled on the Pendennis Castle fr Southampton to South Africa in the spring of 1970 as we were moving there for a couple of years (originally fr Sweden).
Does anyone remember the band/musicians that were performing on that journey? Even photographs perhaps? 

Regards
Åsa


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

You will find the names of band leaders around this time here:
http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page1898.html


----------



## Linden (Jul 6, 2013)

*thanks*

for your reply! Any ideas on how to go about finding the actual members of the band? J Begley seem to have been the band leader.

Thanks,
Åsa


----------

